

Zend Framework Hello World Dependency Graph - vladev
http://www.zlty-pes.sk/zf.png

======
streety
This comes across as totally meaningless. Even ignoring the fact that this
corresponds to no real world use of ZF there is way too much detail here for
it to be useful.

For a comparison to other PHP applications see this post:
[http://blog.fedecarg.com/2008/08/04/php-applications-
where-i...](http://blog.fedecarg.com/2008/08/04/php-applications-where-is-the-
include-coming-from/)

------
thamer
This graph is produced by KCacheGrind from a backtrace file produced by XDebug
(<http://xdebug.org/>). The combination of these tools is very valuable in
identifying performance problems in PHP applications. Not at this level of
detail, though :)

~~~
wesley
Anyone know a similar program for Mac?

~~~
pilif
KCacheGrind works on the mac. Install it via MacPorts or Fink. I've blogged
about this waybackwhen:

[http://www.gnegg.ch/2006/08/profiling-php-with-xdebug-and-
kc...](http://www.gnegg.ch/2006/08/profiling-php-with-xdebug-and-kcachegrind/)

And if you don't bother installing KDE3 on your Mac, there's also

<http://www.maccallgrind.com/>

and

<http://ccg.wiki.sourceforge.net/>

and

<http://code.google.com/p/webgrind/>

All three tools parse the profiling Output that's generated by XDebug which
runs perfectly well on a mac, or on any machine PHP runs on.

------
aurora72
This might also be used as an educational tool for exploring the intricacies
of the Zend FW. Especially those parts in which the Zend handles the 'View'
and 'Controller' of the MVC :)

------
walesmd
Are there charts like this for some of the other PHP frameworks? CodeIgniter,
CakePHP and Yii would be good ones to look at.

------
Trouts
Does anyone know one of these graphs for ruby on rails? i have a feeling it
should be really huge

------
wesley
How about showing us the code for the Hello World script as well?

------
wenbert
wow. suddenly i realized that i have so much to understand about Zend
Framework.

------
Inetgate
Image is broken...

